
OmniSharp – Cross Platform .Net Development - nikolay
http://www.omnisharp.net/
======
eggy
I think this is great. I wanted to use F# instead of Julia for numerical
computing, but all the benchmarks only had F# on mono, because they couldn't
benchmark with the closed source MS stuff. I knew F# was very fast, and could
be optimized. Now, with the leaner, cross platform .NET core, and the .NET
libs, I will have to backtrack a bit, and take another look.

A lot of talented people on the list for OmniSharp. I wish it success!

~~~
tpetricek
The OmniSharp work is mostly focused on C#, but if you are interested in F#,
you should check out Ionide ([http://ionide.io](http://ionide.io)). It
provides similar experience to OmniSharp, but has support for some other great
tools used by the F# community (FAKE build tool, Paket package manager, etc.)
There is also new upcoming F# Interactive integration that lets you embed
graphics, charts and whatnot in the REPL.

~~~
sivabudh
I'm trying out F# REPL on OSX using .NET Core. I take it that the "upcoming F#
Interactive integration" does not work yet?

------
esistgut
I'm starting to get an interest in .NET development because of the recent news
regarding Xamarin and the mobile ecosystem. How does this project relates to
.NET development? The web site provides only generic informations such as
"enable a great .NET experience in YOUR editor of choice". Would this allow me
to open and build Visual Studio projects on non-Windows environments?

~~~
Bombthecat
. Net is amazing. But it suffers from getting famous and the problem to
fullfil every wish.

Let's see if they if they can say no in future.

~~~
radicalbyte
..and every Product Owner in Microsoft pushing to get their baby into the
default project templates results in the default projects becoming a bloated
mess..

~~~
MichaelGG
The only really annoying push I see in Visual Studio is the Applications
Insights stuff. Default on for a new project. And if it's not on, it scans
your dependencies then pops up an ad. I just got such an ad because I had NLog
on a project - it specifically mentioned using NLog + Application Insights.
But VS+VsVim is so far ahead of the competition that what choice do I have?

~~~
radicalbyte
Application Insights, Entity Framework, OWIN and two dozen other things are
included in a "standard" website template.

Now, I love templates - and I wish that they were easier to use so we'd see
more variety - but putting everything and the kitchen sink into the default
templates is getting annoying.

------
jsingleton
Not sure why this is here now but it's good timing. ASP.NET Core RC2 has just
been released:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2016/05/16/announcin...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2016/05/16/announcing-
asp-net-core-rc2/)

------
deniskyashif
[http://www.newventuresoftware.com/blog/bring-net-
development...](http://www.newventuresoftware.com/blog/bring-net-development-
into-your-favourite-editor-with-omnisharp)

------
jnbiche
So does this multi-platform editor support mean that we can use the Roselyn
compiler on Linux? Or is it still recommended to use Mono? How about FSharp
support on Linux? Still Mono?

~~~
atonse
You can.

Look at .NET Core. It's the new much slimmer runtime that works on OS X, Linux
and Windows (and ARM, etc).

Roslyn is the next gen first-class .NET compiler, the same one used in the
upcoming visual studio. And it's just as powerful on other platforms.

------
jenscow
I love IntelliJ. Doesn't OmniSharp love me?

~~~
malekpour
Not sure about IntelliJ but JetBrains has an upcoming C# IDE similar to
IntelliJ: [https://www.jetbrains.com/rider/](https://www.jetbrains.com/rider/)

------
holtalanm
would like to see a light table plugin there too

------
ajarmst
Looks interesting. I think I'll come back when you folks are a little less ...
manic. I get itchy around people who feel the need to tell the world they
"unapologetically love" anything. When the target of the ardour is .Net, I
think I'll wait for the meds to kick in.

